# Here we go with anti-gun Dems



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://nraila.org/get-involved-locally/grassroots/write-your-reps.aspx Folks this is very important that you contact your Senators now ! Scmhuck Schumer and Nancy Balogni(Pelosi) are trying to sneak in a limit on magazine size for weapons in the new cyber-security bill. They'll be discussing it in the Democrat controlled Senate tomorrow. Please contact your Senators and let them know it's election time and we won't stand for this crap ! Thanks in advance.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It doesn't matter ! It's just another liberty the basteges are trying to take away from law abiding gun owners ! Can't wait til November is all I can say !!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to offer a tip on how to contact your Federal officials on this matter. Go to the link and click on the blue highlighted area towards the bottom of the page. It will ask for your state and will show the officials names. You can write one note to be sent to all of your respective leaders. The NRA will send it on your behalf. Please be courteous and let them know your feelings on this matter. It takes maybe all of five minutes to do. Thanks !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I get an error when I click on the link. but will do


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Tom, like Ed, the link is down...........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I found this link.....
http://thehill.com/video/senate/240657-cybersecurity-bill-includes-gun-control-measure

Like Tom said e-mail, call, fax or send a carrier pigeon as long as you let your Senators know this is not acceptable. Tell them to stop hiding amendments in bills that are not related to the bill their voting on. The bill, S. The Cyber Security Actnd has nothing to do with firearms, clips or the 2nd Amendment.
S. 3414 is in its self a discusting piece of @@&*!!#.... http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/112/s3414/text .....

Pardon me while I go over in the corner and count slowly to 25...........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This link should take you to the NRA site.

http://nraila.org/get-involved-locally/grassroots/write-your-reps.aspx


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry guys. Don fixed it all up now. Thanks for that Don ! Breath Mike....good chi in-bad chi out. I'm the same way buddy, don't feel bad. That's what makes us fighters.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Actually just checked it and it's working. I bet that sucker is getting overloaded right now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My letter is sent B.O. got a copy too!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys, just an update on this amendment. Joe Lieberman who is the leader of this cyber-security bill has called attention for removing these amendments that were added that hav nothing to do with the bill be removed. The magazine ban has been crushed and so have several other B.S. amendments. We're safe for now but it will come up again. It appears that the Congress and White House communication lines were so over inundated regarding the issue that they were knocked out. Thanks for all who participated and keep your eyes and ears open !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear this Tom, and thanks for starting the rally on here!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Is there one person among us who didn't expect a barrage of anti-gun proposals by the anti-Second Amendment crowd after the latest gun-free zone killing spree? (Rhetorical question.) Below is a column - copied word for word from the newspaper's online edition - by our local daily newspaper's senior editor and I wanted so much to respond but comments were disabled online. Wonder why.

If any of you would like to write a response, here is the address. Just mark it for the opionion editorial page (op-ed) and mail it to the following:

The Argus-Press
201 E. Exchange St.
Owosso, MI 48867

Or, you can email letters to www.Argus-Press.com

Either way, you will need to include your name, address, and phone number but only the name and town are printed. The newspaper has always been good about publishing just about anything, as long as you keep it clean without personally attacking anyone, but you must keep it under 400 words. My guess is that someone got a bit too nasty or vulgar, and that's why the comments were disabled.

I'd sure love to see some of your responses printed for public consumption. The name he goes by rhymes with Rick and starts with a "D" but this site recognized the name as one worthy of censoring, so that's why I changed his name to Richard, although he signed it as indicated above.

*Richard* Campbell, Chairman, The Argus-Press |  0 comments 

Then, there's the case of possession of firearms. I won't fight the Second Amendment advocates. That's a losing battle short of changing the U.S. Constitution.
However, I encourage implementation of stronger gun laws. Laws like proper identification of would-be buyers of guns; background check on those buyers; prohibition of sales of automatic weapons which can rattle off dozens of shots with one pull of the trigger or without reloading or recocking. (Does it take that many rounds to kill a deer? Only if you're really a lousy shot.)

It occurs to me, as a former active duty U.S. Marine, there's little reason for the average guy to carry a .45 cal. pistol on his hip, on the street. But the law now says you can. And some apparently do. With them, the temptation to use that side arm carelessly, thoughtlessly must always be present.

Go ahead and own, and register that pistol, but leave it at home, under lock and key.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am sorry but I will never leave my 45 at home under lock and key!! The latest shootings in Colorado is just one reason of a thousand more. And for the extended mags a person could carry plenty of 5 to 10 round mags and shoot almost just as fast as one mag in a rifle. Any responsible person isnt using extend mags and blowing all 30 rounds at deer.

Adding more laws will do nothing to stop criminals from getting assault or fully auto weapons.

Take drunk driving for an example, making it against the law didnt do anything to stop the problem nationwide, once the penalties got severe enough and were executed in the courts drunk driving went down. Make the penalties for using a weapon more severe!! and I mean severe!

Is this what your talking about LOL


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Prairiewolf. And, I don't know of any place where full auto is allowed for hunting anything.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This guy is a real winner. I know many Marines active duty and former who would cringe at what this *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* is saying ! I guarantee he was either a clerk or his weapon was a potato peeler. I'll try and think of a letter after I calm down. Everyone I have talked to and I mean everyone is supportive of the 2nd Amendment and owning a gun. Things are rough and people are desperate. Thank you for the heads up Glen.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't forget SG. I HAVE a gun to miss with.......









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

My 45 goes everywhere I go. At night it is on the bedstand next to me.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

SG hasn't missed a coyote yet!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

glenway said:


> Thanks Prairiewolf. And, I don't know of any place where full auto is allowed for hunting anything.


 Its not, but its a soap bow for them to sway stupid non gun owning people into THEIR camp by making them think THAT is exactly whats going on. Bullchit and mirrors, bottom line is its a FOMENTED lie.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

glenway said:


> Is there one person among us who didn't expect a barrage of anti-gun proposals by the anti-Second Amendment crowd after the latest gun-free zone killing spree? (Rhetorical question.) Below is a column - copied word for word from the newspaper's online edition - by our local daily newspaper's senior editor and I wanted so much to respond but comments were disabled online. Wonder why.
> 
> If any of you would like to write a response, here is the address. Just mark it for the opionion editorial page (op-ed) and mail it to the following:
> 
> ...


Hey, guys. *Here's a response* printed in Michigan's Shiawassee County Argus-Press. I'm glad some had the took the time, because the editor's liberal babble needed a public response. So I've pasted it below...

*On July 28, Mr. Campbell wrote a very uninformed commentary about the right to bear arms, which I must address. *
*First, Mr. Campbell, I hope you are not suggesting the Constitution should be changed. The Constitution is the one thing that makes America, America, and that my friend is worth fighting for.*

*Concerning stronger gun laws, the Constitution says "the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed." Any law restricting the possession or ownership of a firearm is an infringement and unconstitutional. As for the things you mentioned - proper ID, background checks for those purchasing a weapon - they are already in place and happen with every purchase. As for automatic weapons, only those with a special firearms license may possess such a weapon and one does not come by such a license with any ease or without thousands of dollars, by my understanding.*

*Most civilians only own semiautomatic weapons.*

*By the way, the shooter in Colorado had a semiautomatic rifle, not an automatic.*

*As for deer hunting, the 2nd Amendment has nothing to do with hunting rights. It is purely a self-defense and national defense guarantee.*

*In addition, are you aware of the Michigan Constitution? Article 2 section 5 reads "Every person has a right to bear arms for the defense of himself and the state." I carry a .45-caliber Model 1911 pistol on my hip every single day.*

*Then you have the gall to say "&#8230;the temptation to use that sidearm carelessly, thoughtlessly must always be present." That is an insult to every law-abiding gun owner in America. I hope I never have to use my weapon, nor have I ever as of yet been "tempted" to do so. Moreover, the law does not say we now have the right to carry a gun on our hip walking down the street. The fact is, there is no law that says we cannot, and therefore it is legal and always has been.*

*Furthermore, what does you having been a Marine have to do with anything? Does that make you some sort of authority on whether or not civilians should carry a sidearm? According to the Michigan State Police, there are 2,930 Concealed Pistol License (CPL) holders in Shiawassee County - 330,793 in all of Michigan; each and every one of them ready to protect themselves and you if need be.*

*Finally, leave it at home under lock and key? That is absurd. I can give you a new reason every day as to why I and dozens of others will never bow to such a socialist ideal.*

*Daniel Brewer*

*Owosso*

A good piece for sure, but I'd like to add one comment: When we speak about firearms, it's best not to fall into the trap of calling funs "weapons." This is a generic term, which can cover anything from frying pans to bombs. The media likes the term, because it sounds more ominous. Just call them what they are: handguns, rifles, or it you prefer a more all-encompasing word, firearms is better.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What an excellent response !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very well written response, but as to not refering them as weapons, most offical trainers and programs plus the military teach you to say weapons. You make a good point though as to the media. They say(trainers) when using the term weapons that a more hardened criminal makes the distinction that you have had firearms training, but I guess when just talking(if I can remember LOL)rifles, handguns and such would be best used. But will be hard to break an old habit.


----------

